# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  rckenschmerzen

## modis

Hey Leute!

Ich bin voriges Jahr von sitz auf hfttrapez umgestiegen
und mich plagen in letzter Zeit nach dem Surfen rckenschmerzen.
kann das mit den kalten Temperaturen liegen?
oder am Trapez bzw Fahrtechnik?

wrde mich freuen wenn jemand Tips dazu hat bezglich Fahrtechnik mit hfttrapez

lg

----------


## Schotstart

hi,

eigentlich ist deine problematik recht verwunderlich.
haben im shop leuten mit rckenproblemen auch hufig zum hfttrapez geraten, weil die dinger hier echt ntzlich sind.
durch die recht starre form wird ein verkrmmen des rckens eigentlich recht effektiv verhindert. ganz im gegensatz zu sehr tief geschnittenen "race-hschen".

in welchem bereich treten deine schmerzen denn auf?
ist es vielleicht mglich, dass du bedingt durch die neue trapez form neue, "seltsame" bewegungen machst, da du dich jetzt nicht mehr so gut in der krpermitte bewegen kannst durch das trapez? zum beispiel beim segel aufholen oder so? das wre ne erklrung....

ansonsten musst du mit nem hfttrapez natrlich wesentlich aufrechter stehen als mit nem sitzttrapez. hufig ists auch hilfreich die gabel etwas hher einzustellen. erstes ist der haken hher und zweitens wird so verhindert, dass du eingehngt in eine "kackstuhl"-haltung gehst. bedeutet: rcken grade, knie voll angewinkelt :Wink:  das geht auch in den rcken.
ich empfehle den leuten auch manchmal, im trapez zu versuchen ein hohlkreuz einzunehmen. durch diese haltung wird der rcken grade gemacht, ins holkreuz verfllt man aber eben nicht, weil das trapez dies bauart bedingt verhindert.

----------


## modis

Serwus

danke mal fr deine Antwort

also die Schmerzen gehen vom unternen Bereich des rcken runter ber das Beckenin richtung Oberschenkel (hinten)
so ein ziehen ist das noch Tage spter

folgendes bin ganz komisch gefahren frher sitztrapez und 22erTampen
dann umgestiegen auf hft riesen Probleme mit Hhe laufen und vermehrt Schleuderstrze
jetzt hab ich 24er Tampen es ist besser geworden aber noch nicht so wie zuvor, 

und die schmerzen eben immer wieder

will aber nicht wirklich zurck zum sitzer
glaube einfach des  es ein Fehler von meiner Seite ist.

LG

----------


## modis

bei lngerer Gleitfahr in eine Richtung spr ichs auch ziemlich im Rcken

----------


## Schotstart

ich wrde an deiner stelle mal zum arzt gehen.
ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig, bei gesundheitlichen themn erst recht!

was grundstzlich gilt:
rcken- und auch bauchmuskulatur strken! hilft sowohl beim surfen, als auch berall anders im leben!
mann muss jetzt nicht unbedingt 100 sit ups machen, es gibt praktische bungen die man auch im bro machen kann. eine kleine google recherche hilft da sicher weiter.

----------


## modis

es fhlt sich eher nach beranstrengung an 
aber seit dem trapezwechsel klappt irgendwie alles schlechter und dsa versteh ich einfach nicht....
das rgert irgendwie nur. obwohl alle raten hft wre besser...

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo  :Happy: 
hast Du vielleicht Probleme mit dem Illiosakralgelenk (oder auch Kreuzdarmbeingelenk)? So dass es fter mal ausgerenkt ist? Das ist bei mir der Fall. Die Schmerzen die Du beschreibst erinnern mich sehr daran. Geh mal zum Arzt und beschreib ihm genau Deine Schmerzen. Lsst sich leicht feststellen und auch leicht wieder einrenken. Mir hat der Arzt sogar gezeigt wie ich es selbst wieder einrenken kann. Schaff ich auch meistens.
Wichtig ist dann allerdings auch das Rckentraining! Wrde jeden Tag mal einfach ne viertel Stunde machen.
Kann aber eben auch was ganz anderes sein - geh zum Arzt  :Smile:

----------


## ellenlripley

Hallo,
Deine Probleme sind nicht untypisch, wenn Du Schwierigkeiten im LWS Bereich hast. Bei Abnutzungen dort wirst Du Deine LWS stabilisieren wollen, dieses gelingt im Sitztrapez, aber nur unzureichend mit dem Hfttrapez, weil a. schwieriger und b. nicht gewohnt. Vereinfacht ausgedrckt, Deine untere Wirbelsule macht Bewegungen, die sie nicht mag. So oder so fhrst Du aber sehr kurze Tampen, das fhrt auf jeden Fall dazu, dass Du bei wenig Wind extrem verdreht auf dem Brett stehst und auch beim ein- und aushngen musst Du strker ins Hohlkreuz als es gut ist. Probiere doch mal richtig lange Tampen (28") bzw. verstellbare Tampen aus, das bringt gerade auf der Kreuz bzw. beim Hhelaufen viele Vorteile und entlastet den Rcken sprbar.
Gru
Thomas, gerade an der Bandscheibe operiert...

----------


## p51flier

Du steigst von Sitz auf Hft um und hast Rckenprobleme. Dann nimm doch wieder das Sitztrapez. 
Auch ich habe mit den Hfttrapezen Kreuzschmerzen. Mit meinem NP-Sitztrapez, es ist eigentlich kein echtes Race-Hschen, eher ein "echtes" Hfttrapez mit Beingurten, kein in den Brustbereich hochrutschendes Teil, habe ich diese Probleme berhaupt nicht.

Die Englnder nennen diese Trapeze "Waist Harness" - Taillen Trapez. Warum heissen die bei uns Hfttrapez, wo sie doch oberhalb der Hfte liegen? OK, etwas OT und auch egal....

Sepp

----------


## Wiry

Fr mich eines der besten Trapeze gegen Rckenschmerzen ist das Warrior. Andere Trapeze drcken punktuell in die Lendenwirbeln, weil sie zu weich bzw. klein sind oder gar eine Ausbeulung haben. Von Ion bekam ich immer derbe Rckenschmerzen, weil es punktuell in die Lendenwirbeln drckt. Das war der Grund, wieso ich immer das Mystic gefahren bin. Wobei ich denke ca.70% der Beschwerden kommen durch die Klte und damit verkrzten Muskeln im Rckenbereich.
Warm halten ist das beste auch in der Nacht.... und auch billiger als die ganzen nutzlosen Behandlungen. 
Was mir auerdem sehr gegen meine Rckenschmerzen geholfen hat, war der Schwerkrafttrainer (Inversionsbank) in meinem Fitness Studio. Die Inversionsbank ist ein Gert zur Behandlung von Rckenschmerzen. Die Wirbelsule und die Bandscheiben werden dadurch entlastet und knnen sich regenerieren. Es ist gerade auch bei Bandscheibenvorfllen hilfreich.

----------


## soerferli

Rckenschmerz beim surfen (und sonst ja auch). Das war bei mir ein Thema vor 20 Jahren (46J). Tips: Nur bei Gleitwind raus (d.h. "eingehngt). Hfttrapez nehmen. Tampen eher lnger nehmen, sodass man tendenziell beim gleiten "liegt", 24" +, Gabelbaumhhhe zwischen Brust und Schulterhhe, je nach Wind, hoch bei viel Wind, Entlastungshaltung immer beachten. Schottstart vermeiden. Stehsurfen ebenfalls! Rumpfmuskulatur ist sehr wichtig. Irgendwann ist dann halt nichts mehr zu kompensieren!!! Nach Rckenop (knstl. Bandscheibe) gings innert 6 Monaten wieder super. Meine Tips (66J) sind aber immer noch anzuwenden.

----------


## seegraser

ich habe vom Surfen eher weniger "Rcken", also eher im Winter. In der Lernphase damals musste ich schon Schmerzen ertragen, da man ja eh alles falsch macht. Ich wrde ungnstige Bew vermeiden, man kriegt schon mit, welche  :Smile:

----------

